# Egg-gathering apron



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I saw this on Facebook and thought it looked cool! It's a little pricey, but I don't think it would be that hard to make.










https://www.etsy.com/listing/235254335/best-selling-egg-gathering-apron-back?ref=market


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 1, 2015)

I saw one also but I when I make one I am going to run elastic in the top instead of pleating, I think the eggs would stay in better. I would love to see your finished product


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Quin at Reformation Acres has a tutorial for a gathering apron.

http://www.reformationacres.com/2011/04/gathering-apron-tutorial.html

And here a vintage one I found a while back.

http://sewinghappyplace.blogspot.com/2011/09/berry-picking-apron-tutorial-from-1944.html


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Forgive me, but my inner troll has finally gotten loose. I just have to yell POCKET EGGS! 

I cannot get back to the house with an intact egg in one pocket. I would like to know the statistics of accomplishing it with what looks to be ten pockets all up front and center. I double dog dare ya'all to bend over fully loaded. I promise you that against your best intentions, it will happen. Then, lets say you have a bounty of eggs one day and try to put two eggs in each pocket. With the rattling and banging about on one another while you walk, the number of cracked shells goes way up.

Then there is having the dogs jump on ya, have a horse give ya a nudge, milk cow give ya a good lickin, the cats crawl up your leg or you just plain miss emptying one pocket and then tossing the apron onto the table or missing the hanging hook and having it hit the floor. I have also managed to break one that somehow got in my purse although I was able to pay for a small purchase with the intact one because of the novelty effect.

I have special talents when it comes to pocket eggs. Those aprons aught to come with a warning. They look nice though.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

Forgive me, but, isn't an egg basket easy enough? We have two small ones, which hold about 15-18 eggs safely, and two large ones that will easily hold 30 large eggs.

Sometimes, the simplest solution is the one that has been used for the longest time, with good reason.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I just use the bucket I brought the feed in! Haven't busted an egg in 4 years!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PurpleHeartJarhead said:


> Forgive me, but, isn't an egg basket easy enough? We have two small ones, which hold about 15-18 eggs safely, and two large ones that will easily hold 30 large eggs.
> 
> Sometimes, the simplest solution is the one that has been used for the longest time, with good reason.


I use a vinyl coated wire basket I got at the dollar tree. I am only collecting 3 eggs a day right now so it works.

The aprons I posted are more for garden harvests or berry picking. I would have an egg apron hanging in my kitchen with wooden eggs in the pockets as decor.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Lots of egg gathering options*

As someone who is a crafter, I saw this pattern fairly recently and had a number of thoughts:

1. This apron is not that hard to make, but not super easy either. I was not wild about the design, though. I would rather have an apron with a couple large pockets for multiple purposes. We used to wear aprons most of the day on the farm/ranch. I would rather wear a multi-purpose one.
2. Eggs do not need their own pockets. I like to take a bucket when I go to work in my garden plot. I do not always remember to do so. Not everyone will remember to put the apron on, and how many guys would wear it? 
3. Many things could be used to gather eggs--baskets, buckets, egg cartons.
4. Egg baskets are not hard to make. I have made several.
5. Eggs get broken, no matter how you gather them, although it greatly depends on the care given when gathering and transporting them. One of my cousins put them in her pockets when we gathered Grandma's eggs. When she slammed against the chicken house door to close it, you know what happened. She had broken eggs in her pocket.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I wore a carpenters apron for a few years. I always wore it with the pouches around back to keep things from falling out. I don't know how that would work for eggs but it works well for nails or screws. Here is a link to the inexpensive canvas type.

http://www.amazon.com/Pocket-Canvas...F8&qid=1440956340&sr=8-1&keywords=nail+aprons


----------

